# Rhinestone Transfers



## waggs

Just wondering if anyone knows where to get rhinestone transfers at wholesale pricing. I know most of the transfer companies sell them , but I'm guessing they don't all make them from scratch. I could be wrong (it has happened once before) but it seems like I've seen some of the same rhinestone transfers offered by more then one company. Any help or leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAGuide

If you are looking for the completed designs, try Welcome to ZBSL Designs. 

If you want loose rhinestones, try Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source.


----------



## Peanutz

I don't know if you already know this but here are a few stock rhinestone companies;

Dowling Graphics America's Best Stock & Custom Transfers

Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World - search for rhinestones

Rhinestone Collection


----------



## ritamerli

did you find rhinestone transfers. i am also looking for them for my shop


----------



## Sherri

Hey - 
Have you found a good source for rhinestone transfers?


----------



## VirtualIsland

ZBSL.net this is their net site with more to choose from.


----------



## Alicia Meneses

HI, I'm new to the site and looking for glitter transfers. I used to work for an apparel company, but went solo. The only thing I've done until now is rhinestone transfers. I get them from We Design and they are awesome. They make custom designs and also have stock transfers and I paid about half the price of Dazzling Design or other co's out there. I met the owner (Barry) when I used to work for the apparel company. I don't know their website, but the email address is [email protected] and the number is 866-209-5852. I think it is a small company, but they are local.


----------



## Alicia Meneses

I apologize if you see this message twice, but I'm not sure if the first one posted.

HI, I'm new to the site and looking for glitter transfers. I used to work for an apparel company, but went solo. The only thing I've done until now is rhinestone transfers. I get them from We Design and they are awesome. They make custom designs and also have stock transfers and I paid about half the price of Dazzling Design or other co's out there. I met the owner (Barry) when I used to work for the apparel company. I don't know their website, but the email address is [email protected] and the number is 866-209-5852. I think it is a small company, but they are local.


----------



## plan b

Alecia are you looking for plastisol type glitter or vinyl transfers?


----------



## Alicia Meneses

Plan B that was very helpful..Thanks!


----------



## farrislegacy

VirtualIsland said:


> ZBSL.net this is their net site with more to choose from.


 whats up with the ZBSL.net site, it is loading to their .com site instead?


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi,
If anyone would like to send me a PM I may be able to offer some help with purchasing Rhinestone Transfers.


----------



## bob emb

Hi guys,

If you are looking for custom made rhinestone transfers please PM me me at [email protected] WE ARE ON THE EAST COAST.

We may be able to help you guys.

Bob


----------



## bling bling

Send me a PM!


----------



## charles95405

as long as a lot are doing self promos...you can also PM me!


----------



## Rodney

charles95405 said:


> as long as a lot are doing self promos...you can also PM me!


Yes, that's allowed in the referrals section  

However, this thread was started in 2007. I think it just got "bumped" to the top because of the recent post #11 question about ZBSL.net



> whats up with the ZBSL.net site, it is loading to their .com site instead?


Yes, the ZBSL.net site is auto-forwarding to ZBSL.com - they may have decided to just go with one site. Best way to find out would be to contact ZBSL directly though.


----------

